# It's a Bird, It's a Plane, It's SuperNoah!



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Great photos. The second photo is particularly amazing.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Great photos. The second photo is particularly amazing.


That's one of my favorites!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noah's such a good looking boy.

LOVE LOVE LOVE the second picture, it's amazing.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

These are great photos. and he looks like he is having such a wonderful time.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

*AMAZING* pics, suitable from framing! Noah is a handsome boy and he looks like he is built for speed and jumping. You should be very proud.

How tall is Noah? He looks like he has nice long legs!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are great shots of Noah. Looks like a finely tuned athlete!
You should send that 2nd one to his dog food PR. That should be on a bag/can/treat box. Even the life vest manufacturer.
Beautiful pup.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

So. Awesome!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

alphadude said:


> *AMAZING* pics, suitable from framing! Noah is a handsome boy and he looks like he is built for speed and jumping. You should be very proud.
> 
> How tall is Noah? He looks like he has nice long legs!


Believe it or not, he's just 26 inches tall. He's 8 1/2 months old so still in that gangly phase. Like you, we are fanatical about his weight and keeping him lean and athletic.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> Those are great shots of Noah. Looks like a finely tuned athlete!
> You should send that 2nd one to his dog food PR. That should be on a bag/can/treat box. Even the life vest manufacturer.
> Beautiful pup.


Purina ProPlan LBP. But, not the photographer, so I really don't have the rights to give permission to use, though I did pay her for these shots. There were actually 31 shots to choose from, we picked 6 of them. And it's an Outward Hound vest that's already starting to come apart at seams. But we didn't go for a better made one, since we figured he'll outgrow this one.

And thank you for your comments, since we work hard to keep him lean. What is sad is that his litter mate is 100 lbs and can barely move and his owner loves his size.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful looking pup, and he looks like he's loving what he's doing, and that second shot is just great...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

awesome pictures ~ looks like you both had a great time


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. awesome photos.

Mike D


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks awesome! Dock diving is one of the best dog sports. Our favourite  Noah looks really cute. His fluffy ears are adorable.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

He looks fantastic! Such great shots! I agree, this picture could be sold for other use (if you now own the rights?)
Sad about his littermate, 100lbs at 8.5 mths? That's cruel


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

DJdogman said:


> He looks fantastic! Such great shots! I agree, this picture could be sold for other use (if you now own the rights?)
> Sad about his littermate, *100lbs at 8.5 mths*? That's cruel


I agree, and I'm always commenting about why we're keeping Noah lean. Every time she posts his picture on FB and lists his weight, she jokes that "he's a hoss" and always proclaims that "his vet says his weight is PERFECT for his build!"

Their breeder even said - wow, he's officially bigger than his dad and all his littermates and all his siblings in the previous litter. 

He looks like a barrel with legs.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

rabernet said:


> Believe it or not, he's just 26 inches tall. He's 8 1/2 months old so still in that gangly phase. Like you, we are fanatical about his weight and keeping him lean and athletic.


Actually 26" is tall for a golden. He is built for athleticism!

I am familiar with the 'gangly' phase. I have a few pics of Ax around that age that I describe with the exact same word.

"Fanatical" is spot on! lol


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome Shots....Noah looks like he had a great time!!!! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

rabernet said:


> PWhat is sad is that his litter mate is 100 lbs and can barely move and his owner loves his size.


So sorry to hear that. What a waste of a golden pup with superior athletic genetics.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

alphadude said:


> Actually 26" is tall for a golden. He is built for athleticism!
> 
> I am familiar with the 'gangly' phase. I have a few pics of Ax around that age that I describe with the exact same word.
> 
> "Fanatical" is spot on! lol


Isn't it the top end of breed standard for males? 

Edit: No it's not, I see 24 inches is.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

OK, I remeasured Noah. He is 24, not 26 inches. It's hard to do on a squirmy dog, so I put him up next to the wall and marked at the top of his shoulder and measured the mark on the wall. LOL


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

rabernet said:


> OK, I remeasured Noah. He is 24, not 26 inches. It's hard to do on a squirmy dog, so I put him up next to the wall and marked at the top of his shoulder and measured the mark on the wall. LOL


Yep, 24" at the 'withers' is the breed standard.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

rabernet said:


> I agree, and I'm always commenting about why we're keeping Noah lean. Every time she posts his picture on FB and lists his weight, she jokes that "he's a hoss" and always proclaims that "his vet says his weight is PERFECT for his build!"
> 
> Their breeder even said - wow, he's officially bigger than his dad and all his littermates and all his siblings in the previous litter.
> 
> He looks like a barrel with legs.


I am frankly surprised at both the breeder as well as the vet for encouraging that. Really fast growth and or weight gain by a puppy is really NOT recommended because it can lead to hip/joint problems in the future.

Unless he has *massive* bone structure 100+ lbs is way to heavy for an 8.5 month old golden.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

alphadude said:


> I am frankly surprised at both the breeder as well as the vet for encouraging that. Really fast growth and or weight gain by a puppy is really NOT recommended because it can lead to hip/joint problems in the future.
> 
> Unless he has *massive* bone structure 100+ lbs is way to heavy for an 8.5 month old golden.


I agree - and I talked to the breeder last night about it, and she said that they are very disturbed by it and plan to talk to her about how it's detrimental to his health. 

Noah is 63 lbs - another one of his littermates is 74 and I think he looks a little chunky too.

On a more positive note, Noah had dock diving this evening, and beat his best previous jump by 5 feet! Prior to tonight, he would pause before jumping, now there's no pause and his trainer said "looks like Noah has found his back legs!" Noah was happy as a clam!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

rabernet said:


> I agree - and I talked to the breeder last night about it, and she said that they are very disturbed by it and plan to talk to her about how it's detrimental to his health.
> 
> Noah is 63 lbs - another one of his littermates is 74 and I think he looks a little chunky too.
> 
> On a more positive note, Noah had dock diving this evening, and beat his best previous jump by 5 feet! Prior to tonight, he would pause before jumping, now there's no pause and his trainer said "looks like Noah has found his back legs!" Noah was happy as a clam!


I would be disturbed also. I sincerely hope she listens for the pup's sake.

Re tonight's dock diving, that is *awesome*! I'll be rooting for Noah to live up to his fullest potential!

That is the one thing I wish I had taught Ax to do. I'm sure he'd excel at it. I guess it's never too late to try though. I still have the pool open, for the dogs. I think I'll yank out the steps this weekend and see if I can get Ax to go for it. Since he was a pup, he has always used the top step of the stairs to leap off after whatever he was chasing.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This is such a great thread which I have missed - one of the disadvantages of being the other side of the world. Noah is having such an awesome life with you. I wish we had dock diving here - there is a newly formed group on the Gold Coast but that is a three hour drive one way from us. Absolutely fabulous photos!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> This is such a great thread which I have missed - one of the disadvantages of being the other side of the world. *Noah is having such an awesome life with you. * I wish we had dock diving here - there is a newly formed group on the Gold Coast but that is a three hour drive one way from us. Absolutely fabulous photos!


Thank you - that really means a lot to me. We are really trying to make sure his life is a full and enriched as it possibly can be. 

As much as I want to move back out of this little town, the tight knit dog sport community here is a lot of fun. All the trainers for the different sports are friends, and sometimes it's funny to watch them correct each other (four of his trainers go to rally with us - which is great, we get a lot of great feedback, and it's fun to watch them critiquing each other in the ring - they sometimes bicker like family). 

Anyway - they called me yesterday to see if we wanted to join an agility class starting up on Sunday. Dock diving is done for this season. 

And we want to start up a barn hunt class, but we can't find anyone who will agree to keep rats for the training. LOL 

I love this little guy so much, I just want him to have a fun life and let me come along for the ride!


----------

